# Tweed Super amplifier build



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thought I would share a tweed Super build which was done a few years ago with 56 specs .


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful work :applouse:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That's hot!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

looks spectacular!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Lovely! So how does it SOUND!


----------



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

I really enjoy that amp but I also have a Tweed Twin and Deluxe so its one from another .


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Was this a kit build? Where from?


----------



## g6120 (Aug 31, 2014)

No its not a kit .


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome job, I love it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work! Congrats!

Impressive that you sourced all the parts on your own.

However, looking at your workbench in the background of the pics, you seem to have a lot of cool electronics test/measurement equipment and parts . I assume you have done a lot of hobby (or professional) electronics?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That tweed amp is a thing of beauty. Masterful piece of work.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^^what he said.


----------

